# Catching Croaker and Kingfish with lures.



## Fishxlz23 (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm a lure fishermen in freshwater but i've gone on some trips were ive had sucsess catching Kingfish and Croaker with bait. But i was womdering if it was possible if these fish could be caught on lures because i find bait fishing pretty boring. (And lures for shore fishing and in mid to lower chesapeake bay mainly.)


----------



## StriperSlayerG1 (Jul 1, 2013)

Theyll hit flounder rigs with gulps and redfish magics.


----------



## da-fish (Aug 6, 2015)

I think it's possible; but rare rare.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Fishxlz23 said:


> I'm a lure fishermen in freshwater but i've gone on some trips were ive had sucsess catching Kingfish and Croaker with bait. But i was womdering if it was possible if these fish could be caught on lures because i find bait fishing pretty boring. (And lures for shore fishing and in mid to lower chesapeake bay mainly.)


A. Go target bluefish- respond much better to lure
B. Use gulp on a jighead
C. small bucktail jig with a piece of shrimp should work


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the report.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Never caught kingfish on a jig but caught and seen monster Croaker's caught on jigs at chsp by the way I was flounder fishing when I caught mine got 6 that day all over 12in


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

What is chsp? Interested in where you were flounder fishing.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

you can catch Croaker with stingsilvers, I've had people on my boat using bait for Croaker while I used lures and I would catch almost as many as them


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy come on now you have read many of these reports chsp is cape henolopen state park I was on the pier years ago when the T was fishable I was just before the T right side caught a 13in croaker 1st cast on 3in bass assassin rainbow trout color


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Btw Andy didn't make it down today my dad convenienced me to get on headboard tomorrow morning out of Lewes so doing that instead


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Andy come on now you have read many of these reports chsp is cape henolopen state park I was on the pier years ago when the T was fishable I was just before the T right side caught a 13in croaker 1st cast on 3in bass assassin rainbow trout color


 LOL! I told you guys I was losing it. I just got a report from there. A few large blues, some rockfish in the surf, and only small flounder so far. No keeper flounder yet. Thanks!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Np Andy well like I said dad convenienced me to go on headboat today fun day with dad so so day catching fish me 4 dad 7 keeper seabass i did catch the biggest between us but myself would have rather spent time on the pier


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

What head boat did you guys go on? Next time go out of OC on the Morning Star with Capt. Monty.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Np Andy well like I said dad convenienced me to go on headboat today fun day with dad so so day catching fish me 4 dad 7 keeper seabass i did catch the biggest between us but myself would have rather spent time on the pier


 Did you see the pier report this morning? The first keeper flounder was caught, and also a keeper sea trout yesterday. I am going to try to catch a keeper rockfish June 1st off the pier in Oxford MD. along with a load of white perch.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

We went out of Lewes thelmadale4 I will say captain tried hard to keep us on fish but every stop except last stop was the same story 1st 10min after dropping fish bite was good but then died quickly I would say max we stayed in 1 spot was 30min the 2mates were very very helpful almost seemed there were more than 2 cuz soon as you were stuck tangled caught a wierd fish they were right there travelling down to OC will probably take a little convincing Lewes is already a 2hr drive for us oh seemed like last spot we fished at least 45 min and the fish bite was longer than 10min


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Andy what's the link for pier report? I normally read state fishing report, bills sport shop, and Lewes harbour marina


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

I've caught quite a few jigging crippled herrings in deep water in Tangier sound.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pajigging machin said:


> Andy what's the link for pier report? I normally read state fishing report, bills sport shop, and Lewes harbour marina


Lighthouse View Bait & Tackle. This site won't let me post it. I follow it on their facebook. Google Lighthouse View Bait & Tackle.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

Thank you thank you thank you Andy I been llooking for a strictly cape henolopen pier report now we all know hindsight is always 20/20 but woooow keeper seatrout on the pier I really wish I would have stuck to my guns and me and dad went on the pier and not headboat. Side note 1of the great things about the headboat trip this was the 1st time my dad took Dramamine correctly and didn't get seasick mind you I'm 44 and we have been getting on boats together since I was 16 he just loves to fish and faught threw seasickness all these years


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

andypat said:


> Lighthouse View Bait & Tackle. This site won't let me post it. I follow it on their facebook. Google Lighthouse View Bait & Tackle.


Here's their web site. http://www.lighthouseviewtackle.com/only-at-lighthouse-view/specials


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Following the reports on face is way better. Check that out. Up to date reports. First keeper sea trout, and some 18 and 20" flounder caught on the pier, I think it was yesterday, or Sat.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Bucktails tipped w squid strip?


----------

